# Which of these 2 beds is more comfy for a tiel?



## Guest (Nov 28, 2015)

Since my tiel has started sleeping in a fish tank next to my bed every night (I LOVE it, has been working great and nights are no longer stressful worried about night frights and serious injuries and my tiel is so happy he's not by himself at night anymore).

.... but I'm trying to decide what type of perch to use for his "custom made bed" which I'm going to make today... a big perch or a very flat perch? I keep reading this is supposedly a very comfy perch since they don't nee to grip... but if I use a very thick perch doesn't that accomplish the same thing as a flat perch would? http://www.windycityparrot.com/Smal...erch-Great-for-Handicapped-Birds-_p_4334.html

Which of the below 2 perches should I use to make his bed?

EDIT: I'm gonna remove those metal hooks form inside the tank so he doesn't loose an eye if he has a night fright episode.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

To answer the very thick vs flat not its not the same thing it's still easier for a bird to lose its balance on a very thick perch than a flat perch also on a flat perch their feet are setting flat even if you use a perch sized for a macaw their feet are still going to curve around the perch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2015)

Colorguarder08 said:


> To answer the very thick vs flat not its not the same thing it's still easier for a bird to lose its balance on a very thick perch than a flat perch also on a flat perch their feet are setting flat even if you use a perch sized for a macaw their feet are still going to curve around the perch.


.... wait... not sure I understood your reply it was a tad confusing! If I understood you correctly, you are saying a completely flat perch as shown below is more than likely more comfy for tiels to sleep on?

http://www.windycityparrot.com/Small...s-_p_4334.html


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not saying it is or isn't as I've never used one but you asked it its the same as a really thick perch and my answer is not its not the same


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

The First picture with the more natural perch would be better I think


----------



## BlueDragon109 (Sep 11, 2015)

He sleeps in an aquarium by your bed?! That's adorable! Does he ever get confused by the glass, though? 
As far as the bed, I think that the round perch would be better, as he has a little more grip and it is a more natural foot position. (In the wild they probably don't sleep on flat surfaces.)


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

The round one. Better grip and his feet will lock onto it. Standing on a flat surface is more effort for them according to the stuff I've read.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> The round one. Better grip and his feet will lock onto it. Standing on a flat surface is more effort for them according to the stuff I've read.


Tiels are ground foragers - in the wild, they spend quite a lot of time with their feet flat. They wouldn't sleep on the ground, but I don't think it's going to hurt them.

I don't think one perch is going to be better over the other, though. It's mostly down to his preference. Anything to help him get a better night's sleep.

My tiels switch between sleeping on a flat perch and on top of a horizontally hung toy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

I decided I'm going to use a perch for his bed. I figure Mother Natures knows best 

Since tiels usually only forage on flat feet and don't sleep on flat surfaces... I figure they are indeed more comfortable sleeping on a perch. I also noticed when he's sleeping on the flat surface... he actually has his front toes completely hanging off the front side.... he never sleeps in the middle of the flat surface... this also means when he poops... the poop ends up landing onto the flat surface instead of onto the floor.

I will post pic of his custom bed after I put it together today


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

BlueDragon109 said:


> He sleeps in an aquarium by your bed?! That's adorable! Does he ever get confused by the glass, though?
> As far as the bed, I think that the round perch would be better, as he has a little more grip and it is a more natural foot position. (In the wild they probably don't sleep on flat surfaces.)


For his safety he will sleep in a fish tank right next to me for rest of his live. He has horrible chronic night frights... almost died last year (several thousands of dollars in vets bills it was very scary experience). Even with very bright lights left on/TV left on, only covering half cage not covering cage at all etc, trust me, tried everything! 

I am very happy I now have perfect solution and my tiel LOVES it... he is no longer alone at night and sleeps next to me. He also has much better attitude at bed time.... he used to b a DEVIL. Now I can see him sleeping like a baby in his little fish tank  

He just needs a decent bed cuz he's sleeping on a sharp lopsided rock right now which belongs with fish LOL


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

When Peppy is not on eggs, she always sleeps on her cuttlebone which is pushed through the bars even though there is a choice of perches. Can you not offer both choices?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

mohum said:


> When Peppy is not on eggs, she always sleeps on her cuttlebone which is pushed through the bars even though there is a choice of perches. Can you not offer both choices?


I could put both types in there... but my tiel is going to sleep on whichever one is the highest... I'm going to first make one bed with a perch and then I'll put together another one... it's easy to make. Heading to Home Depot with my tiel in a few min to have the wood cut to correct size =)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's a pic of my bird's bed before I manage to drill holes and screw it together. As you can see it is a real "masterpiece". I HOPE he won't poop on the legs of the perch bed every night... guess I will find out... might have to tweak it or make another bed if this one's no good. The guy at Home Depot was a moron... I wanted the legs to have thinner wood but he said he doesn't "know how to cut the thinner wood they had" and he wasn't very friendly. Should have asked someone else! Now the legs on the beg are too thick?

I don't want the bed to be any longer because then it takes up too much room in the fish tank.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Juliet said:


> (snip)
> I don't want the bed to be any longer because then it takes up too much room in the fish tank.


Looks good! It's a pity the guy cutting wood was a twit, tho. Sigh.


----------

